

Misogyny isn’t caused by male horniness - JulianMorrison
http://pandagon.net/index.php/site/misogyny-isnt-caused-by-male-horniness

======
JoeAltmaier
Lots of good stuff there. But I take offense to the notion that all porn is
directed at women. In fact the small minority is. Most of publishing is
directed at women's fantasies - romance novels principal among them.

Because women like their porn as language, and men as pictures, does not prove
men invented porn, or benefit more by it, or anything really.

